

Ask HN: Good strategies for networking while mingling with CEOs/decision makers - jsean

In the near future I'm attending an event where Brain Tracy will be holding a seminar about leadership, sales and management.
Besides him this event will be full of CEOs and thus hold opportunities for networking.<p>Now, this really feels like an opportunity one somehow should take advantage of.
Only problem is I can't really pinpoint how.<p>So, what would you do in a room full of people who actually can make and take THAT decision?<p>I'm mostly interested in pure networking to ensure future relations and potentially finding a future VC for my tech-startup, which still is in a very early stage.
And because of this early stage I'm not really able to pitch anything tangible and thus focusing on future relations.<p>What are your experiences and how would you take advantage of an opportunity like this?
======
ScottWhigham
I would take it as though most people are there to hear Brian Tracy and not so
much for the networking. While I doubt it is a "no sales" zone event, you will
probably find a the full spectrum: people who don't want to be sold all the
way up to people who are trying to sell the shit out of everyone they meet.
You aren't the first to think, 'Hey - if I go where the CEOs go, then I'll
have a shot at pitching them directly!' so expect to see many doing what you
are doing. As such, don't waste your time on them - they are your competition.

And unless your startup is somehow "For every CEO" (a la linkedin) then you
need to find a way to know beforehand who to look for and which areas you want
to focus on. What companies do you hope will be there? Ask around at the event
and see if any of that company's employees are there. What areas are you
wanting to sell into? Ask around for who is at the event in those areas and
talk to them. Don't just waste time talking to CEOs; talk to CEOs in your
target market.

And these are rhetorical questions; I'm not expecting you to answer them here
:)

------
wallflower
Some interesting tips here. The comments are interesting also (people share
experiences of how they did it).

[http://www.keithferrazzi.com/blog/how-to-gain-vip-access-
in-...](http://www.keithferrazzi.com/blog/how-to-gain-vip-access-in-minutes/)

